# Blurry Images of Canon EOS 5D Mark IV?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

```
Below are some blurry (our favourite) images sent to <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d4.html" target="_blank">Northlight Images</a> that could be a new DSLR from Canon.  I think it’s an EOS 5D Mark III after a quick comparison.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26163 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="cam-1" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="cam-2" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="cam-3" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/cam-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 21, 2016)

clickbait...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> clickbait...



Nah, Keith at Northlight isn't like that. I'm not either....


----------



## Ulric Wolf (Jul 21, 2016)

It is Mark III. I know how my current camera looks like


----------



## vscd (Jul 21, 2016)

That's one of the things I like most on Canon. The (great) ergonomics of the layout stay... there is no reason why a Mark IV should change that. And if it's really the Mark IV I like that there is no swivvvvel-screen! 8)


----------



## leWrat (Jul 21, 2016)

I just hope that these blurry pictures weren't taken *with *the new Mark IV !  :-\


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

vscd said:


> That's one of the things I like most on Canon. The (great) ergonomics of the layout stay... there is no reason why a Mark IV should change that. And if it's really the Mark IV I like that there is no swivvvvel-screen! 8)



I've asked around about a swivel screen and no one knows. I don't think it will have it for durability reasons. The 5D3 is a mini tank, I'm not sure how they maintain that and add moving parts to the exterior.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 21, 2016)

What's that on the side of the prism hump, looks like buttons?


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2016)

It looks like it has the leverswitch....
Can be added in IV...or is it the 7D MKII?


----------



## frumrk (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks to me like the screen might be slightly larger or the joy stick was moved down slightly. Also it looks like the area above the viewfinder is shaped differently... possibly to accommodate the new WiFi capability. I can't tell if there is a hotshoe there or not... but their should be...


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nessie!!!!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> What's that on the side of the prism hump, looks like buttons?



It's the release button for sliding out the prism head and replacing with the EVF


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 21, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > What's that on the side of the prism hump, looks like buttons?
> ...



You jest, but it does actually look like that!


----------



## SPL (Jul 21, 2016)

vscd said:


> That's one of the things I like most on Canon. The (great) ergonomics of the layout stay... there is no reason why a Mark IV should change that. And if it's really the Mark IV I like that there is no swivvvvel-screen! 8)


+1!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2016)

The title of this thread made me think that the mark IV takes blurry pictures, :'( : ;D ;D!
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



;D

If I'm right on this I'm never going to let the CR community forget it !


----------



## Cochese (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder if this "Canon first" isn't just an OLED screen. The screen is definitely larger, if these are in fact, shots of the 5DIV. Heck, a Canon first would be changing the top LCD to an OLED. Not only would that be a "Canon first," it'd be a nice add-on. Though, considering it takes almost nothing to power the traditional LCD (probably why they still use it), I don't really see them changing that.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 21, 2016)

Bigfoot in the wild!


----------



## canon1dxman (Jul 21, 2016)

leWrat said:


> I just hope that these blurry pictures weren't taken *with *the new Mark IV !  :-\


Nope, probably from a D5 at 3,280,000 ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2016)

In all three images, there is significant distortion, which i think is the thing that deceives people into thinking this isn't an old camera. I see no larger screen when I compare controls sizes to screen width and height on a pixel basis. On the profile picture, look at the shape of the lens, and that'll give you a picture of the funhouse effect you're seeing in this image.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 21, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > clickbait...
> ...


I was hoping Canon would incorporate AF selector lever from 7D mk II, that camera looks exactly like 5D mk III without any cosmetic changes. Still would wait until release date for solid leaks.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2016)

My guess is a customisable Wifi button on the pentaprism


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 21, 2016)

Images are seriously so blurry you could probably convince me that this was the next 1Dx Mark III. 

In all seriousness though, as someone sitting here with his 5D3 in his hands, I really don't know if there's anything to legitimately make of this. The white "button" on the prism looks like it's the same sensor location marker that my 5D3 has, not a button. It's in the same spot, and there's no other obvious white markings on the prism if they happened to move that, so I'm pretty confident that's what that is.

I don't really see any evidence of the 7D mark II's lever around the joystick either, looks like an effect of the lighting that's drawing out the shadow of the joystick. So I'm pretty confident this is just a 5D3.

That said, it almost looked like there was a little white marking by the erase button on the bottom left, which my 5D3 doesn't have. Could just be an image artifact though. There's also a weird ridge above the left-hand controls, just under the menu button, but that could easily be an effect of the terrible lighting. So I don't really see any conclusive proof that this is a 5D4, and if it is, I don't see how we could get anything from this image besides "it's a 5D series"


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 21, 2016)

I personally do not believe that this is a Canon 5D Mark IV since there is no AF Area Selection Lever in the image? Might be it is there, but images are too blurry to confirm.

Hope that Canon will not take out the AF Area Selection Lever options from Canon 5D Mark IV

Note: Added "will not" since that is my original intend...


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2016)

Having read that site in the distant past, I am sorry to say that but I consider its rumors as having quality below CR0. Yes, I consider them as completely rubbish. I am talking only about the rumors part, nothing else.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 22, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> Images are seriously so blurry you could probably convince me that this was the next 1Dx Mark III.
> 
> In all seriousness though, as someone sitting here with his 5D3 in his hands, I really don't know if there's anything to legitimately make of this. The white "button" on the prism looks like it's the same sensor location marker that my 5D3 has, not a button. It's in the same spot, and there's no other obvious white markings on the prism if they happened to move that, so I'm pretty confident that's what that is.
> 
> ...


I agree they are blurry and distorted, however, the pentaprism appears to have the same sort of GPS hump as the 1Dx-II so to me that disqualifies it from being a 5Ds-type camera or a 5D-III. It lack the integrated battery grip so that excludes the 1Dx-II. It lacks the the AF toggle switch so it's not a 7D-II.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 22, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Images are seriously so blurry you could probably convince me that this was the next 1Dx Mark III.
> ...



I'm almost entirely confident that the bump on top is just the hotshoe, the image is so severely distorted it's impossible to tell either way. 

Here's a quick example in paint of how the side view compares to the prism on the 5D mark III to back this up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> I'm almost entirely confident that the bump on top is just the hotshoe, the image is so severely distorted it's impossible to tell either way.



You're wrong, you need to work on your photo interpretation skills. _*This*_ is clearly the 5D Mark IV, and _*this*_ is clearly Elvis.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the things I like most on Canon. The (great) ergonomics of the layout stay... there is no reason why a Mark IV should change that. And if it's really the Mark IV I like that there is no swivvvvel-screen! 8)
> ...



wireless charging and wireless datalink... then the screen is a seperate item. IP issues then are zero, broken screen is then a simple swap of a detachable unit.. I'd regard a detachable screen as a major step up, include shutter buttons etc on the back of it and you have a full remote as well.

Not saying that's what they'll do, but they COULD do that.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like my 7dm2


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 22, 2016)

Keith Cooper writes "I was kindly sent some screen grabs from a US TV show where there are a couple of Canon DSLRs being used for close shots, mounted on a golf cart. It seems that the footage from these cameras looked just a bit too good for a 5D3."

How exactly is the footage "too good" to be from a 5D3? What an absolutely lousy excuse for posting these blurry pics that tell us absolutely nothing. BS click bait to waste people's time.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost entirely confident that the bump on top is just the hotshoe, the image is so severely distorted it's impossible to tell either way.
> ...



Wow! I hope I look that good at 81.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 22, 2016)

H. Jones said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > H. Jones said:
> ...


I wasn't referring to the hotshoe, but rather the kink in the line on the pentaprism housing further forward. (see attached) I know it could be be a combination of jpg artifacts and lens distortion. I will consider myself to be 100% wrong about this if the camera comes out without such a GPS/wifi hump.


----------



## lino (Jul 22, 2016)

LCD looks bigger to me ..


----------



## vellum (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like it came from Americas Got Talent at 1:30. 

http://www.nbc.com/americas-got-talent/video/judge-cuts-night-3/3068159

Something about the prism box looks larger. Considering a 5ds/r looks similar to a 5d3, I wouldn't be surprised if a 5d4 looked similar. Hard to tell video quality on the web, but I'd believe a broadcast network would have demo units and would opt for 4k for a primetime show. Moreso than some film crew leaking it on an instagram post (like that post a few weeks ago).


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> You're wrong, you need to work on your photo interpretation skills. _*This*_ is clearly the 5D Mark IV, and _*this*_ is clearly Elvis.



That's not Elvis, it's Eddie Izzard.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking at my 5D3 right now the prism and eyepiece do look different as well as that extra button above the start/stop and on the left button rack there is what looks like a label on the lower one which is not on the 5d3 either

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## vellum (Jul 25, 2016)

The AF * [] buttons on the 5d3 look a LOT closer than on the new images. 

Plus the large white blob (with no hint of red) above the start/stop button...


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 27, 2016)

Definitely showing labels for one and possibly more of the left hand buttons which the mark iii doesn't have. Either the screen is bigger or the body or both because the top right hand corner of the screen is well above the multi-controller whereas on the 5Diii it is closer to level with it.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jul 29, 2016)

Photos must be from the same people that take UFO photos..


----------

